# Hindi ID3 Tags



## prabhatmohit (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guyz,

Do u know any such website which has database of hindi film songs and using which i can fill the ID3 Tags of my HINDI songs collection?
I would b grateful for HELP!


----------



## desertwind (Jan 29, 2006)

*www.musicindiaonline.com/

The ultimate database.


----------

